# In the mood to doodle...



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Show me the hands down prettiest betta you've ever seen so I can doodles it plz!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

everyone is bias that there betta is the best but heres mine..tank your pic the first is my newest Rayden hes a lavender/pink 2nd is suki shes multi and the 3rd is Ryu hes a dragon ide love to see an artist rendition of what his fisn will look like when them regrow hes blue with yellow fins


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

If you feel like coloring, here's a bit of a challenge-


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

How could I choose? ;_;

Other than Robert (of course) I'd have to narrow it down to...

Oh.... here. Random three. >:l


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Here is Sashimi, my Veil-Tail Male Betta.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

^ Twitch









^Thaddeus


These are my two most beautiful boys. :3


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Ya'll are biased!  I mean, if you were to show me 'the one that got away' or your 'dream fish', ya know?


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Draw this instead:

My snail epic maneuver to get some air while being boosted by the other one. xD!


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

... I might just, silly cone. I might just.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

I was joking xD!

Draw one of the fishies from the other guise, made them happeh! :3

because, you never know, their "common" fish is their own dream fish =D


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's Angel! Would you like to doodle her? Thank you!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

rosefoo said:


> Here's Angel! Would you like to doodle her? Thank you!


THAT'S A FEMALE!? Wooooooaaaahhh baby....


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

I mean he lol sorry typo... I constantly make that mistake. With his pink coloring I instantly just think female lol. Hence, how he got his name. When I got him as a present, I wasn't very educated and thought he was a female. LOL I'm much more educated now though.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

hahaha I was about to freak! I'd never seen a female with fins like those! hahaha. xDD


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

lol XD


----------

